# can't share wifi from mac osx to kindle



## piobug (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I can't share my wifi connection from my iMac to Kindle. Anyone tried it?

My iMac, connected through an ethernet cable to my modem, is sharing the connection through wifi to my others computers.
I use a 40 bit WEP encryption and my password is "12345" (exactly five characters long).


things i checked:
1. my Kindle can access wifi networks: I could access the web using the university wifi network near home
2. I know the password of the shared connection and can change it anytime
3. I tried to don't set up a password for my shared connection but kindle can't access the network
4. my wifi shared connection is working: Kindle sees the network (but can't access) and my wife's other iMac access the web through it

Any idea why isn't it working?

Thank you

p.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chances are you are using the wrong password. Do you have any other wi-fi devices you can use to verify the password?


----------



## piobug (Sep 7, 2010)

my wife is using the shared wifi connection now: she's surfing the web with her computer and after booting it she had to enter the password to access the shared network.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.... and you are sure she used the _exact_ same password you are trying to enter? The password is case sensitive, and it's easy to mix up the number 0 and the letter O, etc.


----------



## piobug (Sep 7, 2010)

yes  I checked with different passwords and several times; yesterday I even checked without protecting the shared connection with a password


btw I choosed a numerical password because on kindle the numbers are only under the SYM button and on the computer's keyboard they are on a separate row.
This way i can't (hope so!) type it wrong


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Your home network may be 802.11n only. The Kindle doesn't do "n", only "b" and "g".

Or, this may be the problem:

"Supports public and private Wi-Fi networks or hotspots that use the 802.11b or 802.11g standard with support for WEP, WPA and WPA2 security using password authentication; does not connect to WPA and WPA2 secured networks using 802.1X authentication methods; *does not support connecting to ad-hoc (or peer-to-peer) Wi-Fi networks.*"

Which I interpret to mean you must have a WiFi router, not one based on your iMac. I'm not knowledgeable enough about WiFi to know why that would make a difference, you'll have to call Amazon CS and take your chances on getting connected with someone with technical savvy.

Mike


----------



## piobug (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you *jmiked* for the hint.

I checked: the base of the iMac wifi is "n" and it's a peer-to-peer network (although it accepts more than one computer conntected).

So the only solution is to set up a network through a wifi router.

more about mac's wifi bases:
http://www.apple.com/wifi/80211/

thank u all


----------



## omnomnom (Oct 13, 2010)

The link Kindle doesnt support ad-hoc or peer-to-peer wifi connections.

From http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reader-Wifi-Graphite/dp/B002Y27P3M

New, Built-In Wi-Fi
Kindle automatically detects nearby Wi-Fi networks at school, home, or your favorite café. At a hotel or café that requires a password? Simply enter the password and connect to the network. Once you have added a Wi-Fi network, Kindle will automatically connect to that network the next time you're near the hotspot. _*Kindle does not currently connect to enterprise or peer-to-peer networks. *_


----------

